# 这是为什么？ 怎么样才能查出原因？

## mathabstrction

GENTOO wu # emerge --update --newuse --deep world

* IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

* Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2[aqua=,c++0x=,debug=,egl=,qpa=,qt3support=]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2::gentoo (Change USE: -qt3support)

- x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.2::gentoo (Change USE: +qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.2" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-emulation/virtualbox-4.1.18[-headless,qt4,opengl]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

----------

## helio

The fix is straightforward. Just add the following two lines

x11-libs/qt-gui -qt3support

x11-libs/qt-opengl qt3support

to your /etc/portage/package.use file and re-emerge.

----------

